# Importing Aquatic Plants



## tigertim (15 May 2022)

I'am thinking of importing a small order of aquatic plants from Borneo Aquatics in Indonesia.
I know i first have to register on Peach and send the phyto certificate (which BA will supply ) to York afterwards, what i can't nail down is what i'am going to be charged in the UK on arrival.
Does any one have any idea please what sort of costs i'am going to be hit with on UK arrival ?


----------



## Miniandy (15 May 2022)

Used to be VAT on anything over £85, not sure if that still applies - been a while


----------



## plantnoobdude (15 May 2022)

is it borneoaquatic.com? 





						Bucephalandra Bundle Package Archives - Borneo Aquatic
					

Bucephalandra Bundle Package




					borneoaquatic.com
				



sorry, I am of no help. I would love to know how you get on with it, please provide us with updates!


----------



## tigertim (15 May 2022)

plantnoobdude said:


> is it borneoaquatic.com?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is....there have a small but terrific range of Cryptocoryne that would never turn up for sale here, they also have Fenestratum species that iam after, that again no one in the UK sells.
tbh things have being made much more difficult aquiring the more unuasal stuff due to the mainland european shops no longer willing to send to the Uk.
Currently waiting on approval from some one so as i can join Peach which is long winded and trying to find out delivery cost from Borneo Aquatics.






						Cryptocoryne Species Archives - Borneo Aquatic
					

Cryptocoryne Species




					borneoaquatic.com


----------



## plantnoobdude (15 May 2022)

tigertim said:


> Yes it is....there have a small but terrific range of Cryptocoryne that would never turn up for sale here, they also have Fenestratum species that iam after, that again no one in the UK sells.
> tbh things have being made much more difficult aquiring the more unuasal stuff due to the mainland european shops no longer willing to send to the Uk.
> Currently waiting on approval from some one so as i can join Peach which is long winded and trying to find out delivery cost from Borneo Aquatics.
> 
> ...


I wonder how the crypts would fair overseas. they aren't really the most stable plant to ship, if it was buce Id be less apprehensive.


----------



## tigertim (15 May 2022)

plantnoobdude said:


> I wonder how the crypts would fair overseas. they aren't really the most stable plant to ship, if it was buce Id be less apprehensive.


Well i've just had a messageoff Borneo saying he will let me know  delivery cost and estimated delivery time, unfortunatly he added the Crypts are weak so that puts a damper on things !


----------



## Wookii (16 May 2022)

tigertim said:


> Well i've just had a messageoff Borneo saying he will let me know  delivery cost and estimated delivery time, unfortunatly he added the Crypts are weak so that puts a damper on things !



I've exchanged a couple of e-mails with Medina from Borneo Aquatics myself in the past, with the same idea of sourcing some of their rarer crypts.

I was quoted $200 US for shipping which kind of put an end to the thought process. Duty and VAT needs to be added to that (around 25% in total) which is also applied to the delivery charge.

Then with all the issues with registering with Peach or getting hold of an EORI number, kind of led me to draw a line under the idea.

That being said, if you find a way to navigate all the required red tape I would be more than happy to chip in on a group buy basis!


----------



## tigertim (16 May 2022)

Wookii said:


> I've exchanged a couple of e-mails with Medina from Borneo Aquatics myself in the past, with the same idea of sourcing some of their rarer crypts.
> 
> I was quoted $200 US for shipping which kind of put an end to the thought process. Duty and VAT needs to be added to that (around 25% in total) which is also applied to the delivery charge.
> 
> ...


$200 ouch was hoping it would be more like £50, may need another to chip in with us 2 Wookii ?  i'am now registered with Peach though, will be ringing the plant import team in the week to get more info on Uk costs.
Years ago i imported some terrestrail orchids from Australia, seemed to be more straight forward back then !
On another note ive recently recieved some plants from Germany, theese are a bit worse for wear at the moment and bedding in, new growth coming out the centers with  quite a few outer leaves a bit iffy and limp. A few not usually seen in the uk though so will be open to swaps/sell further down the road, i've put some single specimens in the tank the rest are being grown emersed to keep a stock, Crypts Auriculata, Noritoi, Moehlmannii are picking up already grown in water submeged opening new leaves.. Below is a list of what i've recieved.

Lagenandra "Bleeding Heart"
Lagenandra "Siddigui"
Furtadoa Sumatrensis
Cryptocoryne Alba
Cryptocoryne Auriculata
Cryptocoryne Cordata "Rosa"
Cryptocoryne Fusca
Cryptocoryne Moehlmannii
Cryptocoryne Noritoi
Cryptocoryne Nurii "green line"


----------



## Wookii (16 May 2022)

tigertim said:


> $200 ouch was hoping it would be more like £50, may need another to chip in with us 2 Wookii ?  i'am now registered with Peach though, will be ringing the plant import team in the week to get more info on Uk costs.
> Years ago i imported some terrestrail orchids from Australia, seemed to be more straight forward back then !
> On another note ive recently recieved some plants from Germany, theese are a bit worse for wear at the moment and bedding in, new growth coming out the centers with  quite a few outer leaves a bit iffy and limp. A few not usually seen in the uk though so will be open to swaps/sell further down the road, i've put some single specimens in the tank the rest are being grown emersed to keep a stock, Crypts Auriculata, Noritoi, Moehlmannii are picking up already grown in water submeged opening new leaves.. Below is a list of what i've recieved.
> 
> ...



I’m sure there’d be more than a few willing to chip in with a group buy - perhaps start a thread when the time comes asking for any takers? 

You’ve got some nice plants there from your German source.

I got some recently from World of Aquatic Mosses in Poland:



			https://m.facebook.com/pages/category/Pet-Supplies/World-of-Aquatic-Moss-508732719244216/
		




			novina.pl | Krewetki i mchy akwariowe
		


He specialises in mosses and Crepidomanes, but also has some nice crypts occasionally. I had some nice Nurii Pink Line from him, and buying is pretty painless - 20 EUR shipping and arrived in two days.


----------



## plantnoobdude (16 May 2022)

Wookii said:


> He specialises in mosses and Crepidomanes, but also has some nice crypts occasionally. I had some nice Nurii Pink Line from him, and buying is pretty painless - 20 EUR shipping and arrived in two days.


no phyto issues within EU? might send him an email.


----------



## Wookii (16 May 2022)

plantnoobdude said:


> no phyto issues within EU? might send him an email.



I had no issues.


----------



## Aaandyyy (17 May 2022)

Definitely interested in both what you have from Germany and a Borneo Aquatics order.
I believe you will be charged import duties, a deferment fee where the shippers pay for you then VAT on top of everything.
Without the correct paperwork the import office will consider it an illegal import and destroy it.
Will also have to look at Wookii's contact if he has Crepidomanes. Technically EU is still an international shipment for plants and livestock so all the duties will be required, just if it is a small order you may be lucky and it will find its way through.


----------



## tigertim (19 May 2022)

After a telephone call to peach today i was told Aquatic plants come under "other " and would be a charge of £20.73 for inspection then a charge of £5.25 for each package.
Got quoted 70 to 90 usd for delivery so between 2 or 3 of us its doable on the money front.

Now the more difficult stuff is to do with what needs uploading first before import to the Peach website, this is a digital copy of the phyto certificate and delivery information ?  BA just told me they will supply digital copy that i can use.
The even more difficult bit is " After completing your spreadsheet, export as a CSV file "   whats a CSV file ?

As you can see it's the actaul filling out of the form i need to familarise myself with unless anyones more tech savy ?
I will try Peach again on advice on what needs filling in and possible help with that.

@Wookii @Aaandyyy  and any one else who is interested if you maybe want to confirm your in for this group order technical issues aside and decide what you'd maybe like to order ?

I've got a new optiwhite tank coming next thursday so will be rushed off my feet swapping tanks round but will try and learn more in the mean time, the main sticking point seems to be filling the bloomin form in.

One more thing on day of delivery i would need to post off to who else as ordered the very same day but can sort them details further down the line.


----------



## Wookii (19 May 2022)

tigertim said:


> The even more difficult bit is " After completing your spreadsheet, export as a CSV file " whats a CSV file ?



CSV is a Comma Seperated File.

It’s basically a very basic spreadsheet data file where each each data valve is separated by a comma. You can generate them from Excel.

I can assist with that if you’d like?

I’m definitely in for a plant order if he has the crypts available.  I’ll drop you a PM later today.


----------



## tigertim (19 May 2022)

Wookii said:


> CSV is a Comma Seperated File.
> 
> It’s basically a very basic spreadsheet data file where each each data valve is separated by a comma. You can generate them from Excel.
> 
> ...


Cheers Wooki, looks like i can get a free months trial for excel but wont activate it yet but yes maybe better if you could fill that in further down the line as your more familiar with it.
He still as the crypts, my part of the order would be $100 basically 2 each of each crypt and a couple of aridarum and fenestratum.


----------



## sparkyweasel (19 May 2022)

LibreOffice is freeware, it works with spreadsheets in various formats, including Excel ones, and can export them as .csv files. 
hth


----------



## Wookii (20 May 2022)

tigertim said:


> Cheers Wooki, looks like i can get a free months trial for excel but wont activate it yet but yes maybe better if you could fill that in further down the line as your more familiar with it.
> He still as the crypts, my part of the order would be $100 basically 2 each of each crypt and a couple of aridarum and fenestratum.



Just tried to PM you, but it looks like you have private messaging switched off. See if you can drop me a PM, and then I can let you have a list and we can sort out the CSV thing.


----------



## Aaandyyy (20 May 2022)

As with Wookii, happy to help and have Excel. Actually could probably send you a 2007 version of MS Office I no longer use.
But yes, definitely in. I'll send you my email and copy it to Wookii.


----------



## MirandaB (21 May 2022)

plantnoobdude said:


> I wonder how the crypts would fair overseas. they aren't really the most stable plant to ship, if it was buce Id be less apprehensive.


Be prepared for high losses on the Crypts,especially at this time of year as they don't ship well at the best of times.
It depends how well they package and how long it takes for them to get here....I've had past orders from Borneo a few years ago and losses ran at roughly 95%.


----------



## tigertim (21 May 2022)

MirandaB said:


> Be prepared for high losses on the Crypts,especially at this time of year as they don't ship well at the best of times.
> It depends how well they package and how long it takes for them to get here....I've had past orders from Borneo a few years ago and losses ran at roughly 95%.


Omg 95% of all Crypts, delivery time should be about 5 days using DHL , i've prevuiosly had Crypts sent from Ukraine before from someone who was a member on here, it took a week and they all arrived in good condition, its not difficult to pack crypts, damp tissues wrapped around them in a sealed plastic bag, how did BA pack things @MirandaB ?
How did you find the Peach online form ? i'am stuck on the DUCR section ?


----------



## MirandaB (21 May 2022)

A friend of mine sorted all the importation etc out thankfully as I couldn't get my head around it at all lol.
They were packed pretty much the same way but took a lot longer to arrive mostly due to customs hold ups and arrived a delightful mushy mesh.
If it's 5 days then hopefully they should be ok but my concern would be the warm weather at the moment as fleshier leaved species such as aura seem to suffer more than others.


----------



## Wookii (21 May 2022)

MirandaB said:


> A friend of mine sorted all the importation etc out thankfully as I couldn't get my head around it at all lol.
> They were packed pretty much the same way but took a lot longer to arrive mostly due to customs hold ups and arrived a delightful mushy mesh.
> If it's 5 days then hopefully they should be ok but my concern would be the warm weather at the moment as fleshier leaved species such as aura seem to suffer more than others.



Thanks for the heads up Miranda.


----------



## Aaandyyy (21 May 2022)

Think we need to put this on hold until the cooler weather arrives? Especially as lots will need to be forwarded  meaning another day or so.
Still would like to do it but not until we are a little more confident, there's a lot of costs to be added for such a low survival rate.


----------



## Atragene (26 May 2022)

Add me to any list of participants should you go ahead.


----------



## tigertim (26 May 2022)

Atragene said:


> Add me to any list of participants should you go ahead.


Will do, it will be  heading into winter hopefully when we do this as this will hopefully be less stressfull for the plants travelling and give us more time to get our heads round the customs paperwork.


----------



## Atragene (31 May 2022)

Thanks I used to export plants to over thirty different countries. I found it important to get them there when there would be good growth rather than going into a dormant period. I suspect even aquatic plants have such a time ,probably related to a dry season. Just another thing to worry about!


----------



## tigertim (10 Jun 2022)

For thoose who live in the Usa or EU countries, no paperwork or international shipment costs, just the local carrier to pay for as there using a transhipper, theres a a new company that  as started up, a off shoot of Borneo Aquatics (same owner ) but different marketing team.

So if any one in Eire fancy's placing a large order then popping across to the north and the post office  (Joke )

They even have Barclaya Motleyi for sale





						Aquatic Plant Cryptocoryne
					

All About Nature




					www.naturaqu.com


----------



## dw1305 (10 Jun 2022)

Hi all, 


tigertim said:


> So if any one in Eire fancy's placing a large order then popping across to the north and the post office (Joke )


Now there is a "Brexit bonus" opportunity for someone. 

cheers Darrel


----------

